# change language from spanish to english



## theresasawers (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi I have just brought a new acer laptop . it runs on vista home premium. I realy need to change the language to English any ideas..... I have set the country and every thing up in english but every thing else remains in spanish...


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Welcome To TSF.

Have you changed the language and region in control panel?

Jay. :wave:


----------



## konradinho (Jun 4, 2007)

What is still in Spanish?


----------



## theresasawers (Aug 7, 2007)

Jaymie1989 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome To TSF.
> 
> ...


Hi

When I set the lap top up It ask for country, language, etc. I put it all into English. However all the instructions etc for the progs and things come up in Spanish, so any ideas
cheers
theresa


----------



## konradinho (Jun 4, 2007)

Where does your laptop originate from? I assume that the parent language of the OS is Spanish... 

You may want to look at your display language. This is what you do:

*Start > Control Panel > Clock, Language, and Region > Regional and Language Options.* 

Once in the Regional and Language Options, click the *Keyboards and Languages* tab. If you see a drop down list of languages, see if it is set to English. If not, set to English. However, if you do not have this list there, you may need to install it.


----------

